# Is there any way to convert a coax cable signal to OTA?



## Adv1sor (Oct 7, 2002)

I can't use an OTA antenna where I live and I'd like to get my local channels in HD on my DirecTV HD DVR.

Is there any way to convert the cable companies signal to an OVA signal?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

No -- the cable signal is QAM, not ATSC.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

What's an OVA signal? Is that some form of fertile communication?


----------



## Adv1sor (Oct 7, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> What's an OVA signal? Is that some form of fertile communication?


lol, you can tell I don't know what I'm doing...OVA, OTA, anyway, Thanks for the answer.


----------



## relrobber (Feb 25, 2006)

You can't use an OTA antenna, but can put up a dish? They have OTA HD antennas that mount on the top of a dish, and they're not very big.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Are you in a house or apartment? If you're in a house, you can put up any kind of antenna you want. If you're in an apartment...if you can place a dish, you ought to be able to place an antenna. And OTA HD looks better than ANYTHING else.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Im going to find the article for you but it is illegal for them to prevent you from installing a dish or antenna according to the federal government / fcc. Here is part of a document I used to kick my condo HOAs ass.



> he rule (47 C.F.R. Section 1.4000) has been in effect since October 1996, and it prohibits restrictions that impair the installation, maintenance or use of antennas used to receive video programming. The rule applies to video antennas including direct-to-home satellite dishes that are less than one meter (39.37") in diameter (or of any size in Alaska), TV antennas, and wireless cable antennas. The rule prohibits most restrictions that: (1) unreasonably delay or prevent installation, maintenance or use; (2) unreasonably increase the cost of installation, maintenance or use; or (3) preclude reception of an acceptable quality signal.
> 
> Effective January 22, 1999, the Commission amended the rule so that it also applies to rental property where the renter has an exclusive use area, such as a balcony or patio.
> 
> ...


Here http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


----------



## Adv1sor (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm sorry, I didn't state my situation clearly.

It's not that I can't put up an OTA antenna, I'm too far from any major city to receive an OTA signal.

Thanks for the good answers.


----------

